# 95 Altima AT won't shift to 3rd



## lrnallsr (Jan 13, 2014)

Does the 95 have a fail safe mode? If so, how do I check for codes? My tranny won't shift into 3rd or OD and has difficulty downshifting. Hoping not to have to rebuild/replace. Could drain and fill ATF fix this problem? Previous owner may have mixed fluids, found Type A, F and Dexron 5 in trunk. 

Removed after market radio and found wiring patched. Ecu adjustment has no stops clockwise or ccw. Could this cause the problem as well?

Any advice or help appreciated.


----------

